# FET - Reaction to Progynova What Happens Next???



## ally22 (Feb 9, 2012)

HELP!!!!

Does anybody know what happens next.....

I had ICSI treatment March 2011 19 eggs only 1 survived - BFP for two whole days   

Tried again September 2011 21 eggs 15 Frozen OHSS  

Attempted Stimulated FET February cancelled due to reaction to Progynova.

We have an appointment with the consultant on 27th February and its got me all worried that this is the end of the ICSI journey as there is no way I can take Progynova again and I cant have a natural FET because my body is absolutely useless.

Has anybody else had these issues I could really use some reassurance


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I would say this is the end of your journey, however the best person to advise is your consultant. Only they know your full history and what treatments you've had and how you responded. Reactions to hormonal treatments are uncommon but not unheard of. Difficult to say whether this would mean other similar preparations can be used or not; depends on what you've had before. Worth writing down all your queries and questions so that you are ready to discuss these on 27th. Hope follow up does give you a plan for future x


----------



## ally22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for being honest I kind of guessed that would be they case and if I am being honest I had already resigned myself to this fact.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi

Really sorry my original post doesn't read as I intended it too! It was supposed to say NOT end of journey.

The reaction to progynova could pose problems for any future FET but doesn't rule out other treatment options for fresh cycles.

As I said best to speak to consultant about it. Have you looked at other options for clinics both home and abroad? Finance permitting.

Sorry if I caused you upset, wasn't my intention at all. I think you still have options, if you have the will to continue.

Maz x


----------



## ally22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Maz,

Unfortunately our finances dictate that this is our last chance and we have have 15 frozen embryos as a result of the last fresh cycle.

To be honest even if I had all the money in the world I don't think I could keep putting myself through this even if we could afford it and not just because of the disappointment when it hasn't worked but all the drugs I seem to take have some kind of effect on me.

We see the consultant on 27th Feb so hopefully there maybe something he can do, if not then I think it is the end of our journey.

Thanks for your help and do not worry no upset was caused, like I said I think have already resigned myself to the worst case scenario.

Ally x


----------

